# ^BASE COAT CLEAR COAT ON A MOTOR^^^



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

this is probable a repost but i couldn't find anything within the last 15 pages so i figured it might not be...
n-e-ways 
i wanted to know what you have to add to a base coat clear coat so that you can paint your engine block that way the paint will hold up to the heat or can i just spray the block normal with nothing added? also if i was to add flake to the paint for the block will that mess up at all?


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Sprayed the rattle can heat paint then epoxy then base coat then candy still looks great. Use the high heat paint first then your others..


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 4 2007, 06:08 PM~8040461
> *Sprayed the rattle can heat paint then epoxy then base coat then candy still looks great. Use the high heat paint first then your others..
> *


i never thought about that...so i can still do the bace coat clear coat on it..what about flake on it? i've never seen flake done on one and i thought it might look kinda cool :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

the motor on my truck is kandied, flaked, pinstriped and gold leafed. its a trailer queen, so it doesnt stay running for very long, but i have never had any problems.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 4 2007, 08:26 PM~8041221
> *the motor on my truck is kandied, flaked, pinstriped and gold leafed. its a trailer queen, so it doesnt stay running for very long, but i have never had any problems.
> *


 :0 dam post a pic i would love to see a pic of it..


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

forget spraying it with rattle can first, just shoot your epoxy, bc/cc done. i have flaked a motor too, and its holding up just fine, and its a 650 hp blower motor.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

as long as do do a very good job on the prep work ,there is no need to use special paint or additives,ive done several engines with bc/cc and it has lasted a long time with out any peeling or discoloring,,i like to strip, degrease, epoxy, paint and clear......tip;strip and degrease really well and then when your ready to epoxy it ,,,,degrease it some more and use hot water to rinse the block


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jun 5 2007, 09:41 AM~8044281
> *as long as do do a very good job on the prep work ,there is no need to use special paint or additives,ive done several engines with bc/cc and it has lasted a long time with out any peeling or discoloring,,i like to strip, degrease, epoxy, paint and clear......tip;strip and degrease really well and then when your ready to epoxy it ,,,,degrease it some more and use hot water to rinse the block
> *


a buddy at my work is going to hot tank it at his school..he goes to a high performance college here in town so he is going to hot tank (basically acid dip it)it there


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

oooh hell yes thats def the way to go,everything else is cake!


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 4 2007, 08:26 PM~8041221
> *the motor on my truck is kandied, flaked, pinstriped and gold leafed. its a trailer queen, so it doesnt stay running for very long, but i have never had any problems.
> *


post a pic of that..i gotta see it just got to :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i asked my ppg rep about this last year and he said that thier paints were good up to 250, so as long as your motor doesnt overheat you should be fine


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

sobefore you BC/CC should you gut the motor down to the bare block? or could you do this with out having to completely gut it?


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

Epoxy is ?????


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Jan 28 2008, 12:55 AM~9800610
> *Epoxy is ?????
> *


epoxy primer

excellent adhesion :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

My block has high temp paint that was sanded down and then bc/cc. It started burning off after a 3 hr road trip. I would guess it would hold up for a local cruising, but the high freeway rpms killed my paint.


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 28 2008, 12:18 AM~9800738
> *My block has high temp paint that was sanded down and then bc/cc. It started burning off after a 3 hr road trip. I would guess it would hold up for a local cruising, but the high freeway rpms killed my paint.
> *


my guess would be that the High Temp Paint started the peeling, because its not the same kind of paint like BC/CC. I could be wrong, but thats just my guess to what may have caused the problem.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

whats the most convinient way to strip a engine block to bare metal since you really cant use a sander?? aircraft remover?


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bzauto05_@Jan 28 2008, 06:31 AM~9801608
> *my guess would be that the High Temp Paint started the peeling, because its not the same kind of paint like BC/CC. I could be wrong, but thats just my guess to what may have caused the problem.
> *



The paint is not peeling, just discolored. I checked again and it's mostly the intake manifold that looks bad. The block is only damaged around the exhaust manifold.


----------



## hellbilly007 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Jan 28 2008, 01:17 PM~9802856
> *whats the most convinient way to strip a engine block to bare metal since you really cant use a sander??  aircraft remover?
> *


Soda blast. It's sand blasting with baking soda. It's best to pressure wash with a hot tank 1st, with a degreasing agent.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

hey steve
my old autobody shop teacher told me to use a good etch primer then epoxy paint then clear 

i did mine this way and it still looks good dosnt chip off easy its tough


----------

